# Battle brothers Armageddon 6th & 7th june



## maximus2467

Hi guys, was wondering if anyone on this forum had bought tickets for this and was thinking about pulling out? A friend of mine has suddenly become available for this but unfortunately it's sold out. So if anyone can help, please let me know

Thanks guys


----------



## maximus2467

Sorry, meant to add, if anyone knows of any other events or tournies for 40k that weekend anywhere in the uk then please let me know, I've scoured the net and so far have found nothing

Thanks again


----------

